# Hot chickens in the summer???



## chickenlover118 (Feb 16, 2013)

I have 8 hens and 3 new pullets and in the summer time they get SOOO hot that they don't even come out. They just sit in the shade. They don't even seem to be drinking much water. What do I do for them to cool down a lil ??


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fans, mud puddles, shallow pans of water to stand in, misters. Also hose down the roof of the coop, that helps to reduce the temps inside.


----------



## chickenlover118 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you . I will
Try that


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It can be a full time chore when it gets hot and humid. They seem to do a bit better when the humidity is not through the roof.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I have the ability to open windows and keep a cross breeze going in my coop. Works really well on hot days. I also incorporate all that Robin has suggested. I have a leaky garden hose with little pin holes in it that runs to the horse trough and the hens will stand in the mist.

Just to warn though, Thule you might think it's nice to wet the birds with cool water, I wouldn't. A little spritz is fine, but if they actually get wet, their bodies will heat the water up in their feathers and can increase the temp of the bird to dangerous levels. Much better to mist and let it evaporate than give a cool bath, as the after effects can be opposite what you are trying to achieve!


----------



## FarmRookie (Apr 18, 2013)

In nature, chickens have air conditioning in their homes.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I wet areas under the trees and in the coop so they can lay down in the muddy areas. They enjoy it a lot. I also have a mister that helps in the coop, once it gets to be 90 in the coop, the mister will pop on for 2 minutes every hour, and they enjoy it.


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

It gets hot here too. Lots of vents, fans, misting system, water pans for their feet (pretty cute watching the hens line up and take turns!), Sand helps, spraying down the runs and grass around the coops. Also, on real hot days I put frozen 2 liter bottles all around the coops. They LOVE watermelon and frozen treats as well!


----------



## b_elms (Mar 23, 2014)

Here where I live it's already reach 110 :/ and for my birds getting them out of the coop is a must. They have a couple different shad spots they like. So what I like to do is wet the those spots REALLY good the night before. That way the ground will be nice and cool when they start digging there little spots in the shade. Lots of clean fresh waters. And I am new at the hole chicken thing. But I cut down on what I like to call the fat snacks  just let them do there thing. And if you have the option of a fan for them that's good to. I have even taken water bottles and froze them to put them in there water jugs. So I think just trying to give them options on how to cool off, and let them do what they feel is best for them. I have 3 birds that love to sit in the sprinklers. I have some that love for me to make little bird baths for them in the grass dirt and sand. Lol. There all so different it seems like. But water water and water some more with LOTS of shade seems to be working well for me so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

